# How do I amend my network ID?



## andrefrancis (Jan 16, 2004)

I currently have ADSL broadband access via an excellent PAE-CE64 router through my business line. I will be cancelling this line soon and thus have had to reinstall (from scratch) ADSL on my residential line which has now been activated. Unfortunately, because I am still keeping my business line ADSL going until getting the residential one up and running, I have had to have a new name and network ID. 

Unfortunately, I have no idea how to access my name and network ID settings, never mind edit them. I know I can amend my mail settings through my browser and I can use System Prefs to tell me the IP addresses of my router and computer - but presumably the network ID (I DO know my name!!!) is stored at or through the router. Is this correct?

Thus I attempted to change my router settings (via address 10.0.0.2 on my home network). However, it tells me I am accessing 'home gateway' and asks me for a name and password. After 2 years, I cannot remember this! I have tried a thousand different combinations but to no avail.

I also thought I might reinstall my router from scratch to overcome this problem but I cannot find any relevant software CD and cannot remember where I purchased the router from. Help!

Can anyone help please? Do you know a UK supplier of my router? Is there any way around the name/password I gave a couple of years ago?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 16, 2004)

Usually with simple routers, they come pre-configured to use a username of "admin" and a blank password.  Unless you remember changing this at one point, try that and see if that works!  Business class routers may be configured a little differently -- I know at my work, we used a company called Birch for our T1.  They would not, under any circumstances, allow us to access the router settings -- we would have to call the tech support and request any changes to be made.


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

I believe your name and password will be the name and password you use to access your ISP.  Call them up and ask for this information.

Your router should have come with an instruction manual.  It will tell you how to access it.  To access mine, I point my browser to http://192.168.254.254 and enter the password, which is "admin" by default.  You may have a similar situation.


----------



## bobw (Jan 16, 2004)

Email contact for support for your router - *Support@paradigm.com.tw*

If you don't have your manual, email them and ask about getting one, or what the default user name and password is, and how to reset to default, incase you've changed them.

http://www.paradigm.com.tw/index.html


----------



## andrefrancis (Jan 16, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Email contact for support for your router - *Support@paradigm.com.tw*
> 
> If you don't have your manual, email them and ask about getting one, or what the default user name and password is, and how to reset to default, incase you've changed them.
> 
> http://www.paradigm.com.tw/index.html



Thanks ... I found the manual and it confirmed admin/password which got me through.

Thanks also to ElDiabloConCaca and arden for your suggestions.


----------

